# Fire Protection Handbook



## محمد الاكرم (8 أبريل 2020)

كتاب هام












https://tezfiles.com/file/fb58978c02615


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 مايو 2020)

للأسف لم اتمكن من التحميل
يطلب حساب premuim
يرجى التحميل على موقع آخر
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمد الاكرم (2 يونيو 2020)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> للأسف لم اتمكن من التحميل
> يطلب حساب premuim
> يرجى التحميل على موقع آخر
> مع تحياتي




http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=80DB22C97D85EF272848EC420BB706BC


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 فبراير 2021)

بارك الله فيك 
وزادك علما ومنفعة


----------

